
Free integration platform (zapier alternative) - anton_viborniy
https://apiway.ai/
======
anton_viborniy
We launched Apiway as a completely free integration platform where you can
connect different applications for free. We earn from promoting software on
our marketplace. Therefore, we can provide a completely free platform, without
limits.

We believe that vendors should pay for integration. That’s why we mixed two
business models: SaaS and Marketplace. We want to make a “Free Zapier and G2
Crowd Mix”

Use case: the user makes integration between Facebook lead ads and Google
Sheets. The interface gives him advice that he needs a CRM. He can choose
Hubspot, PipeDrive, or another. Let's assume he chooses PipeDrive and starts
using it.

As a result, the user set up the free integration and automated the business
process. The vendor received a new client. We earned our interest. Everyone’s
happy :)

~~~
brudgers
Have you discussed rates with Google, Facebook, etc?

